# Añadir Librerias a Live Wire



## Roosevelt (Dic 8, 2007)

Hola amigos del foros   , quisiera decirles que utilizo el livewire para la simulacion de circuitos y en estos momentos estoy realizando un circuito en el ke utilizo Diac, Triac y SCR, y mi problema es que en la galería no encuetro estos componentes (Diac, Triac y SCR)   , les agradeceria mucho que si alguien sabe en donde estan estos componentes favor de hacermelo saber porque no e podido avanzar   ya busque y no  los encuentro,

Bueno nos vemos, adios.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

Pues desgraciadamente el livewire no tiene esos elementos en su libreria y por el momento no he visto actualizaciones de la misma.


----------



## Roosevelt (Dic 9, 2007)

Mmmmm ok  , pues muchas gracias anthony, oye y algun programa que tu utilizes que este completo y me funcione bien, lo necesito para simular los circuitos y de ahi me los haga a un circuito impreso!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 9, 2007)

Pues la verdad que todos los simuladores presentes en el mercado presentan algun vacio en su libreria. Ademas dichos simuladores no te diran con certeza si el circuito funciona o no. Lo mejor es un proto y mucha paciencia.


----------



## Roosevelt (Dic 9, 2007)

BUeno muchas gracias, lo intentare en el proto espero y no kemar mi casa jajajaja,, 

noe vemos y muchas gracias, adios


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 13, 2007)

hola roosevelt, que tanto me recomiendas el livewire estoy por comprarlo y me interesaria saber tu opinion sobre este, saludos.


----------



## Roosevelt (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola eddy, pues mira la vdd ke soy principiante en esto de la electronica, y apenas estoy empezando a conocer todo esto de los programas, pero pss ya e utilizado el livewire y pues si eres principiante como yo pues esta bien, es facil de manejar y a mi me a funcionado bien, ay otros programas como el orcad, protel, multisim etc. y me an dicho que estan algo completos, pero como no los e manejado pues me kedo con el livewire jeje.

Bueno espero y te aya servido mi opinion y aya ayudado en algo. Nos vemos, Adios


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 14, 2007)

gracias roosevelt, estudie en la escuela electronica de monterrey ( instrumentacion y electronica industrial ) y si en algo puedo ayudarte cuenta con mi ayuda saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

A mi oipinion el livewire, si bien es muy sencillo de usar, esta muy incompleto, tiene solo lo mas basico. Ademas la interfase no esta del todo pulidita.

Saludos.


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 14, 2007)

gracias, por el comentario electroaficionado lo tomare encuenta gracias.


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 15, 2008)

me faltaran librerias ?


----------



## Manonline (Nov 15, 2008)

a menos que los creadores del programa esten por aca, no creo que nadie pueda contestar esa pregunta...


----------



## mabauti (Nov 15, 2008)

quiza en versiones posteriores ya lo tengan.


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 15, 2008)

los triacs y en especial los diacs tienen un funcionamiento muy complejo, tal vez por eso no los han incluido en sus librerias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola. 
Puedes hacer un triac conectando 2 tiristor en paralelo invertido  y uniendo los gate.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dianita_D (May 5, 2009)

con  El Multisim 10 enceutras los componentes


----------



## Vick (May 5, 2009)

En Proteus puedes simular circuitos con diacs, triacs y scrs, y también hacer circuitos impresos...

El Livewire es bueno haciendo simulación, pero esta muy limitado en cuanto a componentes, solo recomendable para quienes necesiten simular solo lo maaaaaaas básico. Y prece que no estan muy dispuestos a agregar más componentes en versiones nuevas, en cambio Proteus y otros agregan muchos componentes nuevos en cada versión...

Saludos.


----------



## gbasisty (May 13, 2009)

Estimadisimos:

Quisiera saber si por gentileza alguno de ustedes sabe como hacer que el livewire me muestre todos los pines del IC ULN2803, ya que solo aparecen la 1, la 10 y la 18, ergo no puedo modelar el circuito que tengo en mente. Ya me canse de darle vueltas y como buen novato no doy pie con bola. Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias.

German.-


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2009)

Hola.
El ULN2803 tiene 8 inversores, y el muestra todos los inversores que tú uses, si piensas usar hacer el circuito impreso, no hay problema, solo usa la opción "Convert " nada más.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda, cualquier otra cosa, sólo pregunta, y si puedo con gusto te ayudo.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gbasisty (May 13, 2009)

Hola elaficionado!

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta! Lamentablemente no me figuro como funciona la cosa. En mi protoboard tengo un sencillo circuito para controlar 3 leds con un ULN2803, del cual utilizo los pines 1, 2, 3, 9, 10, 16,17 y 18 y funciona  Quisiera diagramar lo mismo utilizando Livewire para simularlo; no necesito crear un circuito impreso. La cuestion es que no se como hacer para que en mi diagrama me aparezcan el resto de los pines y poder conectar todo tal cual esta en el protoboard para simularlo. Alguna idea?

Saludos cordiales, 

German.-


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2009)

Hola.
Para ver el número de los terminales o pins, debes de hacer Click en "*View*" después haces Click en "*Display*" y por último haces Click en "*Pin numbers*", y los número de los terminales aparecen en el diagrama.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gbasisty (May 13, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo, pero de esta forma solo me muestra los numeros al lado de los 3 pines que ya tengo. Tenes idea como hacer, por ejemplo si quiero que me aparezcan los pines 2, 3, 4, 16, etc por si quiero conectarles algo?

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

German.-


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2009)

Hola.
Ésto es lo que quieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gbasisty (May 14, 2009)

Ah ok! Ahora veo como se hace. Gracias!
Saludos,

German.-


----------



## 1MIGUEL (May 26, 2009)

perdon pero tengo una duda tambien, no sé si me la pueden avacuar tengo un circiuto que se activa por sonido con un cd 4017 y quiero simularlo pero me falta una pata de conexion la 16 que no aparece en el simulador que nombraron. cómo se puede hacer para que aparezca. gracias miguel


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2009)

Hola.
El simulador no muestra los terminales de Vcc y tierra de los CI lógicos.
El simulador los conecta a la fuente directamente (la fuente se encuentra en *Tools* -> *Simulation* -> *Power Supply... *)
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## 1MIGUEL (May 27, 2009)

muchas gracias amigo! alaficionado un gusto por compartir de Argentina.


----------



## winny20 (May 31, 2009)

hola necesito un circuito que controle el sentido de giro del paso unipolar sin controlador por favor, puede sel con el uln2803, pero necesito que saber con que puedeo activar sus entradas sin necesidad del microcontrolador ....gracias


----------



## boludes (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola como estan? tengo una duda, estoy utilizando el Live Wire y en el esquema que estoy tratando de reproducir aparece una resistencia que dice 33 x 5 W, como puedo reprecentarla en el programa?

Otra cosa es los leds de colores por ejemplo amarillo y verde. Rojo en el programa es siempre pero no se como hacer para que esten amarillos o verdes    


Otro tema con este circuito es la entrada por ejemplo dice 12 V de una forma y hay otro que dice V+ a que se refiere, como represento esto en el programa.

Agradezco de antemano su ayuda.

Muchas gracias! y disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema.


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 12, 2009)

Donde dice 12V, es la entrada de tension, y donde dice V+ es la salida de 6V
y los led : con el click derecho sobre el led, pone la primera opcion :"Models", hay le cambias el color
en le programa, le vas a poder cambiar las resistencias hasta 2W,
Tene en cuenta que es solo para representar el esquema, luego, en la realidad vas a poner los valores correctos...

Observacion,: los led marcados como "LV" y "LA" que se encuentran en la entrada y salida de tension , no los veo funcionar, estan alrevez!...


----------



## boludes (Jun 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias! te lo agradezco mucho! Te podria hacer una consulta mas? Cuando le quiero poner algo para que reciba la corriente por ejemplo una bateria pero que se cargue, ya que es un cargador como podria hacerlo? y la parte de la salida?
Muchas gracias por ayudarme *Rock-R* muy amable de tu parte!! 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola,con respecto a la resistencia as clic con derecho y en models esta los valores hasta 2w unicamente ,de la misma manera as clic sobre el leed y encontraras 6 colores espero que te sea util chao


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 12, 2009)

No vas a poder hacerlo, la unica opcion es colocar varios capacitores en lugar de la bateria y ver si los carga bien...


----------



## boludes (Jun 12, 2009)

buenisimo MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## jhoon_neo (Jul 2, 2009)

alguno de ustedes sabe como ahumentar la rata de voltaje de los capacitores ceramicos 
es que la maxima esta a 100v y me explota los que le pongo. de antemano muchas gracias por laq colaboracion


----------



## jhoon_neo (Jul 2, 2009)

alguno de ustedes sabe como ahumentar la rata de voltaje de los capacitores ceramicos 
es que la maxima esta a 100v y eso no permite mucha libertad. de antemano muchas gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola.
Los condensadores son ideales (se supone que soporta cualquier voltaje).

Si puedes usa otro simulador, ya que, el Livewire es un simulador con muchas limitaciones, pero es muy fácil de usar (es la única característica intersante).

Si puedes publica el circuito que estás diseñando para ver por que explota.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhoon_neo (Jul 2, 2009)

muchas gracias.
cual me recomiendas que tambien permita pasar el esquema a la pcb


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola.
Yo uso el Proteus (a veces), pero el que más uso es Livewire, pero sin la opción de explosions.
El Proteus lo uso cuando el Livewire no tiene el circuito integrado que quiero usar y también tiene para hacer circuitos impreso.

Chao.
elafcicionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2009)

Si tienes problemas con la R de 33 Ohm@5W, intenta poner 2 de 66 Ohm@2W en paralelo.

Es "casi" lo mismo si la finalidad es simular.

Saludos.


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo (Jul 4, 2009)

hola que tal! solo paso por aqui para ver si alguno de ustedes me puede resolver mi duda respecto al livewire lo que pasa es que nesesito simular un cto pero nesecito el lm317t y e lm337t pero para sorpresa no estan en la libreria del programa que tengo , pero mi duda es que quisas mi verción del programa no este completa ya que es portable, algien me puede desir si en realida no viene o donde puedo descargar librerias para obtenerlos?.... saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola.
El Livewire o tiene el LM317, ni el LM337, en ninguna versión.
El Proteus tiene, pero solo tiene el LM317L (de 100mA).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Ago 17, 2009)

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> Donde dice 12V, es la entrada de tension, y donde dice V+ es la salida de 6V
> y los led : con el click derecho sobre el led, pone la primera opcion :"Models", hay le cambias el color
> en le programa, le vas a poder cambiar las resistencias hasta 2W,
> Tene en cuenta que es solo para representar el esquema, luego, en la realidad vas a poner los valores correctos...
> ...



Hola!, tenes idea cual de estas opciones en live wire representa a un led opaco? y uno de alto brillo?
por ejemplo "NONE" esta siempre tildado, y los led soportan tensiones de 3v con "NONE", pero tengo entendido que un led es para 1.7 (el rojo), entonces si yo quiero representar ese led rojo por ejemplo, cual de estas opciones tendria que elegir?, ahi subi la imagen.

Salu2!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola.
El Livewire hasta donde sé, no tiene las opciones que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## krokelect (Oct 31, 2009)

como se conecta en el livewire el unl2803

no hago q funcione

si alguien me puede disipar la duda


----------



## poiter2005 (Nov 20, 2009)

como  hago para poner mas componentes en libreria....


----------



## ghbu (Feb 6, 2010)

En el livewire el integrado 4066 asi como todos los demas integrados aparecen solo las conecciones pero no el punto de alimentacion.
Presiso usar el 4066 pero la alimentacion es distinta a la alimentacion del circuito, como hago para indicarle que la allimentacion de ese integrado viene de otro lado?
Gracias desde ya por la ayuda.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 6, 2010)

no se si se puede hacer.
si necesitas el pecb, inserta un encapsulado DIL y cónectale alli sus patillas tal y como quieras que este conectado el integrado en la realidad
no funcionara, pero podras hacer la placa

ya se menciono que el livewire era demasiado basico


saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2010)

todas las alimentaciones de los integrados CD, son + en 14 y gnd en 7...pero si tenes que cambiar la fuente de alimentacion virtual...creo q no se puede


----------



## ghbu (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok gracias por las respuestas, a ver como hago que tengo todo armado ahi.
gracias

El osciloscopio, no encontre el programa pecb que me mensionas mas arriba.
Otra pregunta, ese programa tiene boton tactil, que me serviria para el proyecto que estoy haciendo, o si no tiene que programa podria usar? 
Por que ni Livewire ni Multisim 11.0 los tienen o yo no los encontre y ademas Livewire tengo problemas del la alimentacion doble que no puedo
A ver si me ayudan
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola ghbu

El programa PCB lo puedes bajar de donde bajaste el LiveWire se llama ExpressPCBSetup.exe

El botón táctil lo puedes simular con el cuadrito café que viene contenido en el .DOC adjunto.
Le puedes asignar una letra o un número para que al presionar esa tecla se accione. También le puedes dar un nombre No muy largo creo son 10 letras. 

Yo no utilizo el símbolo de la batería se me hace muy grande mejor utilizo un conector que aparece ahí mismo en el menú de POWER SUPPLIES Creo se llama “Voltaje Rail” lo mismo para el símbolo de Tierra GND yo utilizo el “ZERO volt Rail”.

Al de “Voltaje Rail”  le puedes asignar el valor del voltaje que deseas y la polaridad. Selecciónalo con el botón secundario de Mouse y en propiedades le puedes asignar un nombre y un valor de voltaje.

En “Incert àLogic Gates- aparecen otras cosas que al utilizarlas hacen más pequeño tu diagrama.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## c12row21 (Feb 6, 2010)

en el LiveWire trae la opion para conbertir una simulacion a pcb solo que tienes q tener el pcb y t lo hace automaticamente claro con algunos defectillos pro si ayuda


----------



## ghbu (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrcarlos gracias por el dato, pero el motivo de mi ultimo mensaje es estoy buscando alimentar un 4066 de una segunda fuente y por eso decia a ver si lo podia hacer con algun otro programa ya que el livewire no lo hace pero a su vez el programa tenia que tener un pulsador tactil 
Un saludo


----------



## AlfredX (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola

Solo te vas a la barra de menús, hay una que dice Tools, de ahi le das click a Simulation y luego a Power Supply

Ahi dice que las fuentes digitales (como las usadas en TTL o CMOS) se ocultan automaticamente, y puedes seleccionar el voltaje que suministran. Por defecto esta en 9v, lo cual es aceptable en CMOS. Asi que si es un IC CMOS solo lo pones y la alimentacion te la pone el programa


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 4, 2010)

A mi en lo personal prefiero el Livewire, es sencillo para hacer los esquematicos y muy bueno para convertirlos a PCB, pero es muuuuy limitado en cuanto a los componentes.


----------



## postor (Abr 5, 2010)

Yo recomiendo el livewire para los principiantes pues es muy facil de usar pero a medida que lo vas usando vez las limitaciones que tiene de libreria y alguno errores que  aveces te da despues cuando vayan algo mas adelantado usen proteus que es muy completo aqui en el foro hay mucha informacion de descargas y manuales. Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## jcesb (Abr 15, 2010)

Alguin sabe como poner un dip switch de 8 terminales en livewire, por que ya tengo un complemento donde aparece el dip  pero es para pcb


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 29, 2010)

spst switch en la carpeta input components... otro no he visto.


----------



## athenas22 (Jun 30, 2010)

coincido con postor yo en mi colegio en los primeros años usamos eagle y despues pasamos a proteus en el ultimo año de la secundaria, el liveware esta muy bueno para las pcb y lo basico como dicen mas arriba, pero para algo mas elaborado y/o completo es mejor proteus


----------



## lnunez (Jul 27, 2010)

Bueno pues les cuento que estoy por armarme el voltimetro que amablemente nos aporto RevePlac, para hacer lecturas de las diferentes pantallas del tablero de mi camioneta, con el fin de conocer algunas lecturas y seguir aprendiendo.

Pero me he encontrado que el livewire que tengo no tiene agregado el ICL 7107, asi que no se que otro seleccionar para poder correr la simulación e ir jugando con las resistencias pues medire valores de entre 0 a 1 volt y de 0 a 12, la idea es construir unos 3 para hacer lecturas simultaneas.

Alguien sabe si se le puede agregar mas elementos a la galeria del Livewire.

De antemano gracias, hay cuando tenga el circuito en formato de livewire se los pongo por si alguien lo quiere, o si alguien lo tiene y me lo quiere pasar con gusto se lo recibo.

Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 22, 2010)

hola el livewire no tiene mas librerias que las que te trae no se pueden crear en ves de agregar ese circuito integrado (no incluido) pon un zocalo de 40 pines

saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 4, 2010)

proteus es excelente simulador para circuitos digitales y con microcontroladores pero muchas veces se queda corto al simular circuitos analogicos, incluso circuitos que circuit maker simula perfectamente y hasta livewire... yo utilizo el proteus por ahi el 85% de las veces y el resto me toca buscar otro simulador, si alguien sabe de alguno que sea bueno para circuitos analogos y/o de potencia por favor que me diga!!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 4, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> si alguien sabe de alguno que sea bueno para circuitos analogos y/o de potencia por favor que me diga!!


Multisim, LTspice


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 4, 2010)

gracias, multisim es muy pesado para mi pc (es viejito) y ltpspice no lo habia escuchado (voy a echarle una mirada)  gracias!!!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 4, 2010)

el LTSpice es muy bueno a pesar de su apariencia LTspice y acá hay más librerías
 Ltspice y algo mas


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 4, 2010)

hey gracias, el LTpspice es justo el que necesito para simular algunos ejemplos con scr que estan en netlist (.cir) aunque no se mucho de ello ya estoy intentando y funciona perfectamente


----------



## wbg58h (Sep 16, 2010)

Esta vez compañeros, alguien a añadido mas libreiras a Live Wire?, pues yo lo he intentado pero no he encontrado otras diferentes que las que ya estan.
Alguie sabe de la existencia de dichas librerias, he encontrado varias, pero son para Multisim y Proteus, Mas no para el Live Wire.
saludos si me pueden decir de donde descargarlos o conseguirlos.
Atte.: WBG58H


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 16, 2010)

wbg58h dijo:


> Esta vez compañeros, alguien a añadido mas libreiras a Live Wire?, pues yo lo he intentado pero no he encontrado otras diferentes que las que ya estan.
> Alguie sabe de la existencia de dichas librerias, he encontrado varias, pero son para Multisim y Proteus, Mas no para el Live Wire.
> saludos si me pueden decir de donde descargarlos o conseguirlos.
> Atte.: WBG58H



En el foro ya hay temas sobre eso
Livewire
y la conclusión es que no hay.

Un saludo


----------



## juliet (Sep 24, 2010)

Hay alguna forma de conseguir triac y optoacopladores para el livewire??! porque ya tengo hecho casi todo el circuito ahi para luego hacer el pbc y me falta eso.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola juliet

En la barra superior hay un INCERT. Cierto?
entonces:
Incert-> Discrete Semiconductors-> Thyristor (solo hay SCR's en LiveWire utiliza 2)
Incert-> Input Component-> Opto-Isolator (Solo hay con LED y Fototransistor NPN)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juliet (Sep 26, 2010)

Eso si vi pero yo necesito un MOC3020 y el triac (que ya se que lo puedo armar con dos tiristores en paralelo a los fines practicos) pero no queda bien en el informe y no se que onda para armar la plaqueta con ese modelo...
para las plaquetas lar armamos directamente con encapsulados conocidos, pero para el informe con simulaciones es el problema.

gracias de todas formas, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el Proteus, tiene el MOC30XX (optoacloplador con cruce por cero)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## viruta (Nov 2, 2010)

Amigo...lo que podes hacer es buscar el esquema del circuito integrado que necesites en algun libro o en la web y simularlo con compuertas logicas que se encuentran en las librerias del live wire.Puede quedar un poco mas grande,pero funcional al fin.


----------



## jrg06 (Nov 16, 2010)

En otras palabras no se puede seguir introduciendole componentes a la libreria de livewire???????????????..........estamos limitados con solo estos componentes


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 16, 2010)

si asi es solo esos componentes


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 16, 2010)

yo e intentado de varias formas el poder agregar mas componentes, pero el programa no tiene la capacidad de almacenar mas de lo que tiene u.u


----------



## jesus840 (Abr 25, 2011)

se puede construir mas elementos con layout5.0


----------



## enzogonzalez (Jun 28, 2011)

cual de los dos es mejor y con mas variedad de elementos. ??


----------



## Jorgesc (Jun 29, 2011)

Saludos a todos los del foro:

Soy nuevo en el foro.

Estimados, como lo dice el titulo. Estoy creando un proyecto de Secuencial de luces controlado desde el puerto paralelo (LPT) del PC, todo anda bien.

Pero estoy creando la placa en el LiveWire, pero no me aparece el Triac BT136. Tampoco esta el MOC3041 y la verdad, no se por cuales tengo que reemplazarlas.

Subiré un diagrama de lo que tengo que conectar y el proyecto de liveware que llevo realizado.



Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 29, 2011)

En LiveWire no lo vas a encontrar, ya que su biblioteca es muy reducida y no se pueden agregar mas componenetes en ellas...
Yo arme un modulo de potencia usando los BT137 y los MOC3041, lo diseñe en ISIS Proteus. 
Si lo tenes (y sino, descargalo) busca TRIAC, despues lo configuras y le pones un encapsulado TO220 y te fijas que terminal es cada uno y lo guardas.. 
Bueno, despues lo que sigue, se pasa al ARES (es como pasar del LiveWiew a PCBwizard) aca de Isis pasa a Ares para el diseño de la pcb 
saludos


----------



## Jorgesc (Jun 30, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> En LiveWire no lo vas a encontrar, ya que su biblioteca es muy reducida y no se pueden agregar mas componenetes en ellas...
> Yo arme un modulo de potencia usando los BT137 y los MOC3041, lo diseñe en ISIS Proteus.
> Si lo tenes (y sino, descargalo) busca TRIAC, despues lo configuras y le pones un encapsulado TO220 y te fijas que terminal es cada uno y lo guardas..
> Bueno, despues lo que sigue, se pasa al ARES (es como pasar del LiveWiew a PCBwizard) aca de Isis pasa a Ares para el diseño de la pcb
> saludos




Estimado, muchas gracias por tu ayuda man, pero soy nuevo en estos programas. Entiendo todo lo que me dices, pero no se como configurar los componentes. 

Busque el TO220 en Proteus, pero no se como acoplarlo al cto.

Adjunto imagen de lo que estoy creando y archivo .DSN para que veas lo que he hecho.

El problema que el MOC3041 no esta y solo me da el MOC3031M que es para 115V. Se que para efectos de impresión de placa son iguales, pero me gustaría chequear su funcionamiento en Proteus.

Adjunto también cto. sacado de las especificaciones del MOC3041 en donde hay un cto. parecido al que estoy montando.


Saludos


----------



## phavlo (Jun 30, 2011)

Para asignar el encapsulado del triac, hacce un click sobre el, cuando este en rojo clik derecho y clikear en packaging tool en la ventana que se habre clikear sobre ADD en la nueva ventana buscar TRIAC y directamente te aparecera un encapsulado TO220, o busca TO220 y segun el datasheet del BT le asignas los pines, bien seleccionas el encapsulado.
ahora vas a ver un cuadro al costado con las iniciales de cada pin, clik en la columna donde dice A, y en cada una seleccionas cual pin es cada uno solamente clikeando en el dibujo de la derecha....
espero que te sirva, saludos


----------



## Jorgesc (Jun 30, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Para asignar el encapsulado del triac, hacce un click sobre el, cuando este en rojo clik derecho y clikear en packaging tool en la ventana que se habre clikear sobre ADD en la nueva ventana buscar TRIAC y directamente te aparecera un encapsulado TO220, o busca TO220 y segun el datasheet del BT le asignas los pines, bien seleccionas el encapsulado.
> ahora vas a ver un cuadro al costado con las iniciales de cada pin, clik en la columna donde dice A, y en cada una seleccionas cual pin es cada uno solamente clikeando en el dibujo de la derecha....
> espero que te sirva, saludos




Voy a ver que pasa... Te cuento, cualquier novedad.

Viste los archivos que subi ????


Saludos y gracias.



phavlo dijo:


> Para asignar el encapsulado del triac, hacce un click sobre el, cuando este en rojo clik derecho y clikear en packaging tool en la ventana que se habre clikear sobre ADD en la nueva ventana buscar TRIAC y directamente te aparecera un encapsulado TO220, o busca TO220 y segun el datasheet del BT le asignas los pines, bien seleccionas el encapsulado.
> ahora vas a ver un cuadro al costado con las iniciales de cada pin, clik en la columna donde dice A, y en cada una seleccionas cual pin es cada uno solamente clikeando en el dibujo de la derecha....
> espero que te sirva, saludos




Man, logre acoplar el TO220 con los terminales del BT136, mismo orden. Mismos pines.

Pero el problema ahora es con el MOC3041. 

Espero hayas mirado los archivos que adjunte.

Saludos...


----------



## phavlo (Jun 30, 2011)

si vi los archivos, si deseas hacer el pcb tranquilamente podes poner los moc3041, todavia no le agarre bien la mano en la simulacion al proteus, asi que en ese tema no te puedo brindar mucha ayuda, voy a seguyir intentando aver si logro simularlo...

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2011)

Jorgesc dijo:


> Saludos a todos los del foro:
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro.
> 
> ...


Si lo que necesitas es hacer el impreso, quen dijo que tiene que ser si o si el dibujito que dija BT136? y que el optoacoplador diga MOC3041?

Es un erro cometido por los que tienen pobres conocimientos de electrónica


A la hora del impreso, lo que te importa es la cápsula y su coneccionado


----------



## Jorgesc (Jun 30, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> si vi los archivos, si deseas hacer el pcb tranquilamente podes poner los moc3041, todavia no le agarre bien la mano en la simulacion al proteus, asi que en ese tema no te puedo brindar mucha ayuda, voy a seguyir intentando aver si logro simularlo...
> 
> saludos



Estimado, pero no encuentro el MOC3041. solo esta el MOC30XX, el cual por defecto asigna el MOC3031M que es de 115V.

Saludos



pandacba dijo:


> Si lo que necesitas es hacer el impreso, quen dijo que tiene que ser si o si el dibujito que dija BT136? y que el optoacoplador diga MOC3041?
> 
> Es un erro cometido por los que tienen pobres conocimientos de electrónica
> 
> ...




No es eso, inicialmente, quiero implementarlo para ver su funcionamiento en el programa.

Al menos el LiveWire tiene muchas opciones para ver la operacion del cto. Por lo visto el Proteus no trae tanto de eso, pero igual deja ver el funcionamiento.

Espero ser claro en lo que necesito, luego de eso. Vendra el tema de la impresion.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo (Jun 30, 2011)

```
Si lo que necesitas es hacer el impreso, quen dijo que tiene que ser si o si el dibujito que dija BT136? y que el optoacoplador diga MOC3041?
```

panda nadie dijo que tiene que ser si o si esos componenetes, es lo mismo que yo le dije unos post atras, que solamente tiene que asignarles los pines al triac y puede usar el MOC3041 a la hora de diseñar el pcb..
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

Por esa misma razón, conecto donde corresponde, y el impreso me saldra como yo quiero, asi utilizara la cápsula de un transistor, las conecciones las hace uno mismo.

Me rio de todos los que dicen que no pueden hacer un pcb porque tal componente no esta,
Yo busco algo que tenga la cápusla que necesito, consulto con la hoja de datos, por las dudas y lo conecto como corresponde, luego en el pcb las pistas iran al lugar correcto

Para muchas cosas utilzo el mismo soft, sobre todo para cosas no muy complejas y no me importa si esta  o no la libreria, si hay una cápsula similar se utilza eso y listo
y si no creo la forma que necesito por ejemplo la cápsula TO220/5, no la trae, pero nada impide hacerla, incluso en el foro, hay quienes han echo librerias para componentes que no traen y las comparten y las van actualizando


Imaginate, no podes hacer el impreso porque no esta tal componente con el nombre, si tu actitud hubiera sido la de Edisón, todavia nos iluminariamos con lámparas de aceite y velas


----------



## phavlo (Jul 1, 2011)

Lo mismo hago, solamente busco algun compenente con la misma distribucion de pines, si ya se que mucha gente crea librerias, incluso descargue algunas en las cuales traen disipadores, lcd y demas.. muy utiles a la hora del diseño.. 
ah y la capsula to220/5 si esta en la libreria que ya viene, aun que sea a mi me aparece, yo tengo la version 7.6 sp0..

saludos !!


----------



## Jorgesc (Jul 1, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> ```
> Si lo que necesitas es hacer el impreso, quen dijo que tiene que ser si o si el dibujito que dija BT136? y que el optoacoplador diga MOC3041?
> ```
> 
> ...



Estimados, como les he comentado mas arriba.

Lo que quiero hacer en primera instancia es probar el cto. Y saber si las partes que tengo montados son los correctos para poder chequear su funcionamiento.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

Para saber el correcto coneccionado de los pines de un componente hay que leer la hoja de datos, para eso se publican, el leerlas no tiene contra indicaciones ni efecto colaterales, la única consecuencia es saber más

Podes probar con los triac que tiene definidos, y el opto que trae, no tiene que ser necesariamente, el BT136

Sigo insistiendo el simulador le sirve al que sabe, al que no le pone limitaciones por falta de conocimiento


----------



## Jorgesc (Jul 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Para saber el correcto coneccionado de los pines de un componente hay que leer la hoja de datos, para eso se publican, el leerlas no tiene contra indicaciones ni efecto colaterales, la única consecuencia es saber más
> 
> Podes probar con los triac que tiene definidos, y el opto que trae, no tiene que ser necesariamente, el BT136
> 
> Sigo insistiendo el simulador le sirve al que sabe, al que no le pone limitaciones por falta de conocimiento



Man, creo que sufres de exceso de egocentrismo... Quizás eres bueno en electrónica... Quizas...

Pero yo creo que si alguien (yo en este caso) pide ayuda de buena forma es por que quiere aprender... Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica, pero en Informática y redes es al contrario...

Quisiera ser como tu para ser un genio..

Por otro lado, gracias: phavlo por tu ayuda brindada.

Saludos...


----------



## phavlo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola gorje, aca te dejo una simulacion del optotriac en proteus, el altenador esta a 1H y cuando soltas el boton la lampara sigue titilando, pense en que la mejor opcion para ver su funcionamiento real es armar un modulo pequeño para verificar que funciona, en fin, te dejo la simulacion, el esquema es de pablin..

saludos y espero que te sirva..
Ver el archivo adjunto optotriac.rar

A la hora que vallas a realizar el pcb acordate de poner una referencia diferente a las tierras, por ej: gnd control y a la parte de alterna otra referencia, para que no este todo en la misma tierra..
saludos


----------



## Jorgesc (Jul 4, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Hola gorje, aca te dejo una simulacion del optotriac en proteus, el altenador esta a 1H y cuando soltas el boton la lampara sigue titilando, pense en que la mejor opcion para ver su funcionamiento real es armar un modulo pequeño para verificar que funciona, en fin, te dejo la simulacion, el esquema es de pablin..
> 
> saludos y espero que te sirva..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55889
> ...




Estimado, primero que todo. Gracias nuevamente.

El archivo que da error de version al abrirlo.

Por otro lado el fin de semana hablando con un profesor de Electronica me hizo mas sencillo el cto que estoy montando. 

Me bajo el MOC a uno 3021 y el BT.

Intentare hacer las pruebas de forma real, ya que, compre los materiales.

Cualquier novedad, la comentare para compartir la solucion.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

> Estimado, primero que todo. Gracias nuevamente.



De nada compañero !!
Que raro que te de error, a mi me funcionaba bien, solamente en la simulación quedaba la lampara titilando un poco después de soltar el pulsador, pero no era nada grave.



> Intentare hacer las pruebas de forma real, ya que, compre los materiales.



Creo que va a ser la mejor manera de probarlo, yo todavía tengo el modulito que arme para el cole por probar.

suerte y saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aprovechando este tema, planteo mi problema con el Livewire, trato de abrir mi archivo Insoladora.lvw y me dice "Unable to open (y la ruta del mismo). The file may be corrupt or it may not be a Livewire-Professional Edition document" (Incapaz de abrir [ruta]. El archivo puede estar dañado o no ser un documento de Livewire -Professional Edition), por lo que planteo a ver si alguien sabe lo que puede pasar y cómo solucionarlo y si alguien puede abrirlo, que me haga una captura y me lo suba de una forma sencilla (como imagen jpg, bitmap, doc o pdf). Además, me dice lo mismo si intento abrir el archivo de backup de la otra partición del disco duro que lleva meses sin abrirse (desde que se copió y ahí funcionaba)

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola josefe17

El archivo comprimido en el .rar que adjuntaste no sirve.
El simulador LiveWire no lo puede abrir porque tiene algo defectuoso en su estructura.
Si supiéramos como es esa estructura y tuviéramos un editor de archivos tipo BIN podríamos tratar de recuperarlo sin embargo, al menos yo, no sabemos como es la estructura de los archivos .LVW.

Es más fácil, si lo recuerdas, volver a hacerlo. O probablemente ese archivo lo puedas encontrar por aquí en el foro.

Siempre que se traba el LiveWire al estar simulado o insertando algo es mejor no guardarlo pues ese problema(Traba) hecha a perder el archivo si se guarda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lo curiosos es que no me abre ni los backups del sistema que tengo. Probaré en el otro PC con los discos de backup.

Arreglado, un disco de backup de datos me ha salvado.


----------



## Bovanny (May 27, 2012)

Tengo el PCB Wizard - Professional Edition, intente hacer un control de motores usando el L293D pero en el LiveWire no lo encontre por ningun lado.. Alguien podria ayudarme con la libreria donde lo contenga o explicarme donde encontrarlo??... Gracias!..


----------



## elprofetellez (May 28, 2012)

No está disponible. pero puedes hacer tu PCB a partir de un footprint de DIL 16 patillas.
saludos!


----------



## Bovanny (Jun 3, 2012)

Si, para el PCB no tengo problema... Lo que necesito es lograr la simulacion en el LiveWire.. Tiene una herramienta que se llama Half L293.. No se si se refiera a que es solo la mitad del L293.. La verdad no se como usarlo.. Esperaba encontrar la herramienta completa en alguna libreria..


----------



## jkn (Jul 15, 2012)

no encuentro estos conponentes lm7808, lm324n en live wire grasias


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 15, 2012)

Si te refieres al regulador de voltaje, buscalo en la seccion fuentes de poder lo pones y luego en propiedades le cambias el voltaje.

En cuanto al opamp buscalo en integrate circuits, lo pones y le das clic y en modelo lo seleccionas.

Saludos,


----------



## aadic (Feb 21, 2014)

una pregunte en las librerías de livewire donde están los triac y los diac. o alguien me podria pasar una librería a donde esten


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

Habrá alguna forma de agregar el 74ls192 y el 74ls193?


----------



## Diana_Janeth (Abr 28, 2022)

Saben como hacer leds RGB en livewire?


----------

